# Notebook advice wanted



## wolf23 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey.

The other night, my notebook died and now I am thinking of purchasing a new one. I would like to have fsbd  FreeBSD running on it, and I wondered what hint you guys and gals would give me what model I should go for. 

My goals of what to do with it are the usual ones -- browsing the web and emailing of course, some Office package as well as TeX, image editing (I would love to have GIMP running), maybe sometimes some audio editing too (I am currently using Audacity), some Java/Perl/Python programming from time to time. 

A first glance at the web's notebook shops came up with a suggestion of a Lenovo Thinkpad E535. Do you have any experience with this model? Are the network and graphics chips supported? Or what model do you use?

Thanks, and all the best
wolf23


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi!
As i see, that model: *Lenovo Thinkpad E535* has videocard *AMD Radeon HD 7520G*.
With that video chip you will get many troubles, since FreeBSD does not have KMG for AMD video cards now. And you will use vesa driver with that notebook. 
Also if laptop will have nvidia card, it is not working Nvidia optimus technology, so you will be use intel driver (but that better than vesa)

Also, you need to check which vendor of Wi-Fi card on that notebook. (In shop you can check this in windows device manager). Bad vendors are: Broadcom (Trouble #1, Trouble #2, Trouble #3), Realtek (Trouble #1, Trouble #2)
The only good choice for Wi-Fi is Atheros card.


----------



## wolf23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try to have an eye open for those chipsets (or the lack of them).

What notebooks do you people use?

Cheers
wolf23


----------



## wolf23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Meh, I found this thread Thread 31830 which pretty much covers my question. Let's switch there. Thanks anyway!

wolf23


----------

